# New to Forum...Please Help with Question!



## Allor Outdoor (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey Everyone,
Thanks for taking the time to look at my posting.

I am looking to get some information on weather in S.E. Michigan. For estimate purposes, I am trying to get an idea of how many "events" companies typically go out and salt their accounts....this also including salting after you have finsihed plowing after a plowable event.

The reason I am inquiring is because I have a bid that is due, and the complex wants a seasonal price for both plowing and salting. I figure to use 2 tons of salt per application, I just want to see what numbers everyone else in S.E. Michigan typically uses to to quote a job like this.

Thanks!


----------

